# Camara digital no saca fotos



## fierrerofico (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola, mi hermana llevo la camara digital a la playa, y luego de eso, dejo de funcionar, es decir cuando la prendia se apagaba al instante, asique supuse que era por la lente.. desarme la camara y limpie el foco y le saque todas las piedritas de arena... la camara funciono! pero, estuve sacando un par de fotos, pero de la nada dejo de hacerlo, es decir que apretas el boton para sacar la foto, hace un pitido normal enfoca, pero nunca toma la foto.. le puse una memoria vaciá y tampoco.. no se que pude haber tocado o que pasara ... gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 3, 2012)

¿Podrías indicar la marca y el modelo de la camara para entendernos mejor?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

pudo haberse humedecido y ademas el agua de mar es bastante salada...no te puedo decir con palabras cuánto oxida todo el agua salada.

Por ende...desarmala entera...pero con cuidado y mirando bien todo lo que haces y anotando todo.

Fijate todo lo que pueda estar humedo dentro...secalo con un trapito de algodón con alcohol mejor...y bueno..suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Por ende...desarmala entera.



esas camaritas ?? 
yo dsarmo algo de mediana tecnologia (chiquito todo , comprimido, lleno de porquerias que uno ni espera )  y ya lo estropeo.

eso es para "zapàtero a tus zapatos "


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 3, 2012)

el agua oxida en reaccion del oxigeno, al abrirla el oxido corroe mas rapido, yo recomiendo lavar las tarjetas con agua, destilada de ser posible, ya que el alcohol no disuelve la sal de mar, la sumergen en agua la sacuden un rato y luego secan bien las tarjetas, a temperatura ambiente y a la sombra, no intenten secarlos con aire ya que probocaran oxido, de preferencia esperar varios dias a que seque


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 3, 2012)

La camara ( sanyo S880) estuvo guardada en un cajon desde el verano, o sea, medio año... cada tanto funciona y saca fotos... ahora que me pongo a pensar, cuando la desarme saque toda la arena con un pincel y cada tanto soplaba y en la lente notaba el agua condensada por soplar... puede ser que se halla humedecido por eso, pero igual a la camara la desarme COMPLETA, y solo trabaje con la lente... esperare unos dias a ver si se evapora y vere... tenia pensado darle con un secador.. pero como dicen va a favorecer la oxidacion :/.
Otra cosa que me olvide.. para que la camara funcione tengo que prenderla, y darle con el zoom, si no hago esto, al apretar el boton para sacar la foto, se me apaga con el mensaje "bateria baja".. las pilas las compre nuevas (duracell), si uso el zoom y despues intento sacar la foto no se apaga.
Gracias igualmente


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 3, 2012)

si aun hay sal aunque se seque existe humedad en el aire y seguira creciendo la corrocion, a mi parecer la unica solucion para evitarlo es disolver la sal en la circuiteria, el oxido suele expandirse creando pequeños cortos en los componentes y eso proboca infinidad de fallas raras e intermitentes


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

igual...algo aprendiste:
la camara NO se presta.
la forma en que la DES-cuido es impresionante.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 3, 2012)

fierrerofico dijo:


> La camara ( sanyo S880) estuvo guardada en un cajon desde el verano, o sea, medio año... cada tanto funciona y saca fotos... ahora que me pongo a pensar, cuando la desarme *saque toda la arena con un pincel y cada tanto soplaba* y *en la lente notaba el agua condensada* por soplar...* puede ser que se halla humedecido por eso*, pero igual a la camara la desarme COMPLETA, y solo trabaje con la lente... *esperare unos dias a ver si se evapora y vere*... tenia pensado darle con un secador.. pero como dicen va a favorecer la oxidacion :/.
> Otra cosa que me olvide.. para que la camara funcione tengo que prenderla, y darle con el zoom, si no hago esto, al apretar el boton para sacar la foto, se me apaga con el mensaje "bateria baja".. *las pilas las compre nuevas (duracell)*, si uso el zoom y despues intento sacar la foto no se apaga.
> Gracias igualmente



Pues verás amigo... amigos: Casualmente tuve un taller de micromecánica al cual se le agregó la electrónica.

Cuando llegaban cámaras o filmadoras que habían compartido la playa con los propietarios, si llegaban dentro de un lapso de 24 horas del accidente, se desarmaban completamente hasta el chassis y se lavaban con agua dulce, primero en baño y luego con chorro, tanto el chassis como el resto de las partes, objetivo y lentes. Un trabajón del demonio. Algunas veces funcionaban.

Hace más de 40 años que ya contamos con máquinas dotadas de electrónica - las anteriores solo contaban con un par de contactos eléctricos para el flash y algunas, con un sistema fotométrico - para la exposición y la temporización de los obturadores.

Cuando estas cámaras se mojaban o, aún se humedecían con AGUA, independientemente fuese dulce o salada, difícilmente se podían recuperar. Todos los componentes eléctricos y electrónicos resultaban sulfatados y contaminados, resultando prácticamente infructuosos todo intento de recuperar el equipo. Unas pocas veces logré hacer funcionar alguna pero, por muy pocas horas.

*Toda la arena...* Eso es lo que tú crees. Hay partículas de dimensiones microscópicas y, cada vez que se mueve algún dispositivo mecánico, éstas se introducen en guías, roscas, etc.

*Agua condensada...* Aún si solo viste arena dentro, la humedad de la arena y la suspendida en la atmósfera del ambiente marino, junto con la temperatura ambiental penetraron en el dispositivo.

*Puede que se haya humedecido...* NO PUEDE, se HA humedecido.

*Esperaré unos días...* Se seguirá oxidando.

*Pilas NUEVAS...* Recuerda bien, son NUEVAS, nadie te puede asegurar que estén BUENAS que es lo que importa. Revísalas.

Disculpa la franqueza pero, no fue muy acertado el caso de llevar la cámara a la playa. Generalmente, en esas condiciones ambientales, esos equipos sucumben y, más temprano que tarde, colapsan.

Sin embargo, para tu propio acervo cultural y conocimientos, el hecho de haber intentado reparar esa cámara, te dejará una gran experiencia.

Saludos:


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 3, 2012)

Bueno, encontre la solucion.. la desarme, y toque el boton de disparo directamente haciendo contacto, y saco la foto!!! muchas gracias a todos lo que me ayudaron! abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2012)

¿ Óxido en el contacto ?


----------



## mcrven (Ago 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Óxido en el contacto ?



Debe tener óxido hasta en el estuche.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> _*Debe tener óxido hasta en el estuche*_.



Y la correa


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 7, 2012)

la camara ahora funciona perfecto, pero tengo otra duda.. con pilas recargables se descarga muy rapido (1,2v 2500 mAh) pero con una bateria de celular (3.7 1000 mAh) se puede usar un largo tiempo.. lo raro de esto es que con la que mas me dura otorga menos A por hora :/.
La camara no especifica que tipo de pila se debe usar(se deduce que son 2 AA), directamente dice Battery:3.7v
Sera que tiene que estar alimentada con 3.7v y al poner las dos pilas recargables que en serie dan 2,4v se descarguen rapido? por que tampoco es que se descargan rapido, sino que la camara no las "reconoce" pero el voltimetro marca voltaje normal para la pila, y siempre en la camara aprace el simbolito de bateria con 2/3 de carga...
Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

si dice 3.7 volt, no sera que esa cámara lleva una batería especial? algo asi como un pack de 3 de 1,2 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Y si nos decis modelo y marca ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si nos decis modelo y marca ?



eso es secreto,si ya no lo dijo antes ,no creo que lo diga ¡¡ 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si nos decis modelo y marca ?



eso es secreto,si ya no lo dijo antes ¡¡


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es secreto,si ya no lo dijo antes ,no creo que lo diga ¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> eso es secreto,si ya no lo dijo antes ¡¡



Si que lo dije, lean atentamente, igual no tengo problema en repetirlo, es una sanyo s880



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si dice 3.7 volt, no sera que esa cámara lleva una batería especial? algo asi como un pack de 3 de 1,2 ?



Es que tiene el espacio justo para 2 pilas AA..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

[ame]http://www.amazon.es/Duracell-especial-cámaras-fotográficas-Ultra/dp/B00011PJDQ[/ame] 



mejor si lees el manual de la camara

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426800359-bateria-celda-recargable-37volt-2200mah-18650-_JM_


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://www.amazon.es/Duracell-especial-cámaras-fotográficas-Ultra/dp/B00011PJDQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya lo lei, en el manual especifica que son AA, esas que me mostras son las 18650 (son casi el doble mas grandes que las AA)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

y como le "ensartas" la bateria de celular ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Salvo que lo que define el precio en algunas cámaras es el tipo de baterías que la alimentan.

Batería dedicada = mas fotos = mas cara
Dos AA = menos fotos = mas barata

Posiblemente la electrónica sea la misma . . . .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2012)

tambien puede ser que esas 2 baterias recargables viajaron con la hermana , la misma que llevo a nadar y a tomar sol a la camara de fotos........ no se si me explico 
tranquilamente pudo haberle pedido una amiga de la hermana las pilas para la linterna y haber dejado la linterna prendida a la noche mientras leian y se durmio >>>>> bateria decargada a muerte toda la noche  >>>> vida ulti  acortada.

y obvio que nadie fue .


pero sigo sin entender como conecta la bateria de celular en la camara de fotos.
me parece muy bueno una camara de fotos que acepte baterias de cellulares, de las tipicas que son "la espalda" de el celular.
pero quisiera me diga como es en este caso que el hace .


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 8, 2012)

solo le solde a la bateria un conector hembra y a la camara le solde el conector macho... la bateria la cargo con un cargador universal de baterias de celular. el unico problema es que la bateria me queda afuera de la camara (tranquilamente puede entrar adentro, pero tengo que comer un poco de la carcaza interna, y no se si vale la pena :/)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2012)

fierrerofico dijo:


> solo le solde a la bateria un conector hembra y a la camara le solde el conector macho... la bateria la cargo con un cargador universal de baterias de celular. el unico problema es que la bateria me queda afuera de la camara (tranquilamente puede entrar adentro, pero tengo que comer un poco de la carcaza interna, y no se si vale la pena :/)



haaa. INJERTO  con maña 

yo ya entro a este tema solo para ver cuanto dura esa camara


----------



## fierrerofico (Ago 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> haaa. INJERTO  con maña
> 
> yo ya entro a este tema solo para ver cuanto dura esa camara



JAJAJAJA, por que lo decis? hice algo mal?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2012)

aun no hay nada malo, pero el oxido es mañoso y va comiendo de a poco los componentes, trabajo con celulares y me han tocado casos que despues de mas de 5 años de haberse mojado el equipo prsentaproblemas por esa causa


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2012)

exacto, lo que te pusieron los pesimistas fue por algo, por experiencia.
tuviste suerte.

dsiculpa que insista, pero no se te habra afectado la lente quizas?? 
por que no colgas fotos de antes y de despues.
por ejemplo, unas 30 fotos de tu hermana y sus amigas en la playa y una o 2 que saques ahora, para comparar.
yo viendo las fotos me doy cuenta.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 9, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> exacto, lo que te pusieron los pesimistas fue por algo, por experiencia.
> tuviste suerte.
> 
> dsiculpa que insista, pero no se te habra afectado la lente quizas??
> ...



Huy, huy, huy... Quieres saber si las chicas te llevan a nadar y a tomar sol a ti también, ¿Eh?


----------

